# ctfconvert : failed to resolve types



## shrikanth07 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a small snippet trying to study ctfconvert...


```
struct abc {
    int length;
    int bit;
    union {
        char key[0];
        char *key_ptr[0];
    } keys;
};

int main()
{
    int a =1;
    struct abc member = { 16, 5 };
    printf("Sizeof abc structure [%d] \n", sizeof(struct abc));
}

% gcc -g ctfconvert_prob.c
% ctfconvert a.out
```

I get the following error on running "ctfconvert"...

```
ctfconvert_prob.c: failed to resolve the following types:
struct 362 <16a>: failed to size member "keys" of type __anon__ (297 <129>)
ERROR: ctfconvert_prob.c: failed to resolve types
```

How can ctfconvert be equipped to resolve this data type?

--
Shrikanth R K


----------

